# [Firmware] Download all Lumia firmware And emergency files



## Cholens (Feb 10, 2016)

*Hello*

I have created a tool where you can quickly and easily find or download a firmware of all Lumia models are avaible, also the new 950, 550 and 650.

http://www.lumiafirmware.com/
Tutorial for flashing
Official Twitter for http://LumiaFirmware.com/
Don't forget the Donate for the project







_---------- Update List ---------- _

*Update: 20:49 22-03-2016*
Firmware for Display Dock added

*Update: 17:48 20-03-2016*
The website has a new layout.

*Update: 18:54 08-03-2016*
The search function fixed

*Update: 00:27 23-02-2016*
You will now see quickly if a new firmware is added! Look





*Update: 18:09 11-02-2016*
Emergency Files added

_------------------------------------ _

Sorry for my bad English I'm Dutch


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Feb 11, 2016)

While I applaud your hard work. I'm thinking you need a ELI5(Explain Like I'm 5) type approach here. Explain how someone uses the files your device provides to go back to stock or upgrade/downgrade etc.


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 11, 2016)

Could I downgrade my 1020, to the firmware that worked with project Astoria?


----------



## mybabysexy (Feb 11, 2016)

CXENTE said:


> Could I downgrade my 1020, to the firmware that worked with project Astoria?

Click to collapse



no, only Nokia Care firmware, not Windows 10 one


----------



## reksden (Feb 11, 2016)

Cholens said:


> *Hello*
> 
> I have created a tool where you can quickly and easily find or download a firmware of all Lumia models are avaible, also the new 950, 550 and 650.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you adding bootloader for lumia(9008 mode)? this files  go along with the firmware.


----------



## Cholens (Feb 11, 2016)

You can now also download Emergency Files


----------



## reksden (Feb 11, 2016)

Cholens said:


> You can now also download Emergency Files

Click to collapse



lumia 650?!


----------



## Cholens (Feb 11, 2016)

reksden said:


> lumia 650?!

Click to collapse



No only the firmware. The Emergency Files is not yet available for the 650


----------



## reksden (Feb 11, 2016)

Cholens said:


> No only the firmware. The Emergency Files is not yet available for the 650

Click to collapse



lumia 650 isn't out.

are you adding htc or lg firmware?
new lumia x3-02
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-775


----------



## Cholens (Feb 11, 2016)

reksden said:


> lumia 650 isn't out.
> 
> are you adding htc or lg firmware?
> new lumia x3-02
> http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-775

Click to collapse



No but the firmware for the 650 is already there  Maybe I will add more manufacturers later


----------



## magic55 (Feb 11, 2016)

.ffu is sufficient? I have a strange entry in the Operator 000-88. Is it possible to upload a whole version on the other product code ?


----------



## reksden (Feb 11, 2016)

Cholens said:


> No but the firmware for the 650 is already there  Maybe I will add more manufacturers later

Click to collapse



ok, wait


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 11, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## magic55 (Feb 12, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Sufficient to flashing? Yes, use my tutorial to flash. 000-88 corresponds to worldwide setting update. Currenlty, what is the product code of your Lumia device? What is your country?

Click to collapse



Global swap, so it's really worlwide  New .38 with 586.29 or .107 from fast ring improved my BT in the car.


----------



## qzem (Feb 12, 2016)

I have this firmware on my lumia 640 lte

RM-1072_144
02177.00000.15184.36000

There are few with higher number like, but : 02177.00000.15184.36003

How do I know if it is safe tu upgrade and which package title to choose?


----------



## LenAsh (Feb 12, 2016)

I may be blind, but can't see RM-1104 GB CV (SIM Free L950 single SIM)


----------



## Cholens (Feb 12, 2016)

LenAsh said:


> I may be blind, but can't see RM-1104 GB CV (SIM Free L950 single SIM)

Click to collapse



Is a package A1 http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1104/guid/059X4S9


----------



## LenAsh (Feb 12, 2016)

Cholens said:


> Is a package A1 http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1104/guid/059X4S9

Click to collapse



Ah - thanks. Same old Firmware I have darn it.


----------



## Cholens (Feb 14, 2016)

I can not get any old firmware. But if there is now a new firmware you can always still download the old firmware. And You can now also see the last added firmware. http://www.lumiafirmware.com/last


----------



## gahbmwm5 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cholens said:


> I can not get any old firmware. But if there is now a new firmware you can always still download the old firmware. And You can now also see the last added firmware. http://www.lumiafirmware.com/last

Click to collapse



I have posted this on another thread so apologies for the double post, but I'm getting tempted to try a Flash...lol

Quote:
Originally Posted by sikhness 
Has anyone been able to successfully debrand the AT&T Lumia 950 RM-1105 to RM-1104 using this? It seems that the AT&T one has fewer bands (missing LTE Band 17) which the unlocked variant has, would going to the unlocked variant cause any problems?
Also is the unlocked variant posted on this thread specific to any country?

Thanks!

I was curious about this too as I have a AT&T branded L-950 RM-1105....but all I have researched....not possible..oh well will wait patiently ...hell I still on stock: 01078.00017.15454.xxxx firmware... but at least OS: 10586.107) through MS Insider Preview Release Ring-just added..lol) Typical AT&T.....now two firmware updates behind!!


The ROM of my Lumia device is AT&T branded, what can I do?

If the ROM of your Lumia device is AT&T branded, it may be that you can't unbrand your Lumia device. In the most cases, the AT&T branded ROMs includes an platform protection to prevent any changing of ROM. Thus, if the protection is enabled, you can't flash an non-AT&T branded ROM, because you will get an FFU signature error.
*If I attempt to FLASH the following ROM 059X5B6-RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV, and my present AT&T Branded ROM has this platform protection....will I just get a FFU signature error.......where I could just back-out/cancel, or will I risk a brinked device....?? Just purchased the phone...lol THANKS*

However, if this platform protection is enabled, you can try, on some Lumia devices, to bypass it by differents ways:
Use this tutorial written by @pankaj981.
Use this tutorial written by @e-Pig.

If I find a way to successfully find a way to bypass the AT&T platform protection on their ROMS....highly doubtful with my skill level...lol
What would be the ROM I would then FLASH too??
I see this RM-1104 ROM
Product Code: 059X5B6-RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV

I can D/L these files....however the 'De-Branding' proceedure of the RM-1105 VAR US ATT SL BLACK ROM is the issue...dam it..lol

Thanks


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 14, 2016)

Cholens said:


> *Hello*
> http://www.lumiafirmware.com/
> Tutorial for flashing

Click to collapse



About the tutorial: Where should I put the ffu file? 
Could you please add to the download list the files that are usually in C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Types ?


----------



## Cholens (Feb 14, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> About the tutorial: Where should I put the ffu file?
> Could you please add to the download list the files that are usually in C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Types ?

Click to collapse



Yes you can do it there C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\RM-XXX\XXX.ffu


----------



## SasyMankan6-9 (Feb 15, 2016)

thank you for this
but i have a question? how can i use emergency files?


----------



## reksden (Feb 15, 2016)

SasyMankan6-9 said:


> thank you for this
> but i have a question? how can i use emergency files?

Click to collapse



if your phone switched in qload mode, it restored phone.


----------



## magic55 (Feb 15, 2016)

reksden said:


> if your phone switched in qload mode, it restored phone.

Click to collapse



Switched or stuck in qload mode ?


----------



## reksden (Feb 15, 2016)

magic55 said:


> Switched or stuck in qload mode ?

Click to collapse



switched( at firmware update, hard reset and other) or stuck( but may be flash dead, example lumia 925 with dead 16gb emmc chip samsung)


----------



## SasyMankan6-9 (Feb 15, 2016)

reksden said:


> if your phone switched in qload mode, it restored phone.

Click to collapse



thank you , my phone always rebooting and not boot at all 
a downgrade from windiws 10 mobile to windows 8.1 was the reason of this
i want to manual flash this emergency files , when i download this emergency files and put in special folder , it start download this files again
thor2 can put my phone in emergency download mode (for 15 secounds) , then it turn on and reboots...
so i want to manual flash this emergency files
ffu flashing success , but can't boot


----------



## reksden (Feb 15, 2016)

Cholens said:


> Yes you can do it there C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\RM-XXX\XXX.ffu

Click to collapse



are you adding:
AlcatelOne FierceXL Windows 10 Mobile device.
BLU WIN HD W510U Windows Phone device.
BLU Win HD LTE X150Q Windows Phone device.
MCJ Madosma Q501 Windows Phone device.
?


----------



## Cholens (Feb 15, 2016)

reksden said:


> are you adding:
> AlcatelOne FierceXL Windows 10 Mobile device.
> BLU WIN HD W510U Windows Phone device.
> BLU Win HD LTE X150Q Windows Phone device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no plans for yet


----------



## solidservo (Feb 15, 2016)

Is there also a way how I can download the FFU from my phone to my HDD by using CMD and Windows Device Recovery Tool?

My reasoning is that I'd like a backup of my current FFU that I could roll back to.


----------



## Cholens (Feb 15, 2016)

solidservo said:


> Is there also a way how I can download the FFU from my phone to my HDD by using CMD and Windows Device Recovery Tool?
> 
> My reasoning is that I'd like a backup of my current FFU that I could roll back to.

Click to collapse



You can't back-up the ffu


----------



## MrCego (Feb 16, 2016)

For some phones, use Windows Phone Internals from Heathcliff.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Feb 20, 2016)

How can I downgrade the modem firmware..?? I unbranded my Lumia and flashed different firmware and in the process modem firmware got updated. But when I flash original firmware the modem was not downgrading to original state causing the network(sim) connectivity issues..
Any Solution to flash original modem firmware..??
what does the thor2 will do..?? will it just flash emergency files like boot loader or can it be used to flash entire firmware..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Feb 20, 2016)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> How can I downgrade the modem firmware..?? I unbranded my Lumia and flashed different firmware and in the process modem firmware got updated. But when I flash original firmware the modem was not downgrading to original state causing the network(sim) connectivity issues..
> Any Solution to flash original modem firmware..??
> what does the thor2 will do..?? will it just flash emergency files like boot loader or can it be used to flash entire firmware..

Click to collapse



I figured it out this using thor2 and the -do_full_nvi_update parameter did the trick
example : 
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "RM821_Production_flash_rnd_signed.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset


----------



## Cholens (Feb 22, 2016)

You will now see quickly if a new firmware is added! Look


----------



## venioni (Feb 24, 2016)

How can download lasted firmware windows 10586.107 ffu for old lumia like 730,735.640 etc  and flash ?


----------



## reksden (Feb 24, 2016)

venioni said:


> How can download lasted firmware windows 10586.107 ffu for old lumia like 730,735.640 etc  and flash ?

Click to collapse



it phones havn't 10586.107 firmware official. only cab files


----------



## venioni (Feb 24, 2016)

Is any way to grab the files when upgrades windows phones via insider preview?


----------



## karieemso (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi 
Please help , emergency files for nokia lumia 822  RM_ 845  black.Thann you


----------



## reksden (Feb 24, 2016)

karieemso said:


> Hi
> Please help , emergency files for nokia lumia 822  RM_ 845  black.Thann you

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




venioni said:


> Is any way to grab the files when upgrades windows phones via insider preview?

Click to collapse



How to get update:
1. Using the phone to access the file system, and when the update can not be established, and make preparations for the unit (20 percent of the charge):

```
\ Windows Phone \ Phone \ Data \ SharedData \ DUShared \ PackagesToInstall
\WPSystem\SharedData\DUShared on micro sd
```


```
UpdateInput.xml - cab incoming packets.
UpdateOutput.xml - go after you prepare to install.
```

2. Use Fiddler (need a wi-fi):
Downloading it and set up, there are instructions on the Internet.
Then we go to settings, and are looking to upgrade, when found, are doing so that it does not shake them.
Configure proxy wi-fi: write the ip address of the computer.
Go to the settings and begin to download updates.
Fiddler on the PC will be our files. add them to txt or other documents.
There may be an error if the connection is not stable.
sorry my english.


----------



## TrojanWin32 (Feb 26, 2016)

i need old firmware for 630 DS
Can you Help me ?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 26, 2016)

What RM model and what software release you are looking for?


----------



## TrojanWin32 (Feb 26, 2016)

djtonka said:


> What RM model and what software release you are looking for?

Click to collapse



(RM-978): Version 01061.00042.14174.39001 
Product Code : 059W018


----------



## Cholens (Mar 8, 2016)

I have repaired the search function  I saw that this no longer worked sorry there for


----------



## Cholens (Mar 20, 2016)

The website has a new layout. View the website http://www.lumiafirmware.com/


----------



## Cholens (Mar 22, 2016)

Firmware for Display Dock added http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/HD-500


----------



## lycsky (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi @Cholens

Any chance if you can find older versions of RM-917 firmware (059T039 and 059S0B4)? The windows recovery tool as well as lumiafirmware only have the latest one version for each product code. I want to download the older version to flash my lumia 521 back to Windows 8.0

Thank you!


----------



## LucasBeltran (Apr 17, 2016)

Emergency Files for Lumia 640XL LTE RM-1064?


----------



## luuqas96 (May 2, 2016)

Great contribution !!! Where I can get files from Microsoft Lumia 640 emergency RM- 1064 XL LTE ?


----------



## Cholens (May 2, 2016)

luuqas96 said:


> Great contribution !!! Where I can get files from Microsoft Lumia 640 emergency RM- 1064 XL LTE ?

Click to collapse



It seems that Microsoft still has no Emergency Files for the RM-1064


----------



## Cholens (May 14, 2016)

Official Twitter for http://LumiaFirmware.com/


----------



## djtonka (May 23, 2016)

Microsoft changed URL's today on WDRT servers. Did't checked yet exactly what they did but are you having any difficulties right now?


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 24, 2016)

some people had problems with the wdrt getting the images (download failed, cause file didnt exist) in the last week. think ms just cleaned out their servers and changed directories/names and the new update just fixes that download error which occured from that


----------



## Raxcental (Jun 7, 2016)

Cholens said:


> I have no plans for yet

Click to collapse



can you please add BLU Win HD W510L? I need a recovery method and I have no options left. Please help me out here.


----------



## myke44 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Version?*

Hi, I'm just trying to work out which variant of firmware to download for RM-1152..... which would make my Lumia 650 run the unlocked MS factory firmware rather than the cell co's branded firmware. My phone is unlocked now.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## myke44 (Jun 14, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*myke44,
> 
> Where (country) do you live ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Hi there. I'm in the UK.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## myke44 (Jun 14, 2016)

Brilliant! All done, up and running. Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## Cholens (Jun 23, 2016)

The new website is available! The new website is still not suitable for mobile devices
*Go to the new website*
The website is still in BETA send your feedback on the BETA website


----------



## calli (Aug 7, 2016)

Cholens said:


> *Hello*
> 
> I have created a tool where you can quickly and easily find or download a firmware of all Lumia models are avaible, also the new 950, 550 and 650.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great website. Quick question: Is there a way that one can ascertain the features of each different firmware variant? E.g. Firmware for Lumia 950, country variant or specific carrier variant? How will i know if the carrier variant has all the features of the carrier variant


----------



## Ani64 (Aug 15, 2016)

*I want Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 for my Lumia 730 Dual Sim*

I prefer to use Windows Phone 8.1 as it is more stable than Windows 10 Mobile on my Lumia 730. But I need the Windows Phone 8.1 Update 2 on it because of some extra features. I tried through Windows Insider app on slow ring but it gets the Windows 10 Mobile. Please help.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 15, 2016)

Preview for developers.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 15, 2016)

nah GDR was never published within the Preview for Developers stuff (i think its even abandoned)

you need to spoof your device id to a phone which officially got it


----------



## dashrendar (Sep 15, 2016)

Does flashing the firmware reset the phone? Can I flash it keeping the OS and all apps/data intact?
Sorry, I have Android background and I remember things were able to be flashed separately as long as they are compatible with each other.


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 16, 2016)

dashrendar said:


> Does flashing the firmware reset the phone? Can I flash it keeping the OS and all apps/data intact?
> Sorry, I have Android background and I remember things were able to be flashed separately as long as they are compatible with each other.

Click to collapse



Yes,  flashing will reset your phone,  all the data and apps will be removed. 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Laicure (Dec 19, 2016)

Is this thread still up?
for the OP, can you add the Operating System Version included in the firmware if possible?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 19, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## Laicure (Dec 22, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> It's sometime indicated from the *.vpl (variant packing list) file, either OS version, either AK version, either both.

Click to collapse



Oh thanks! I'll dig in at work this coming year  (fast internet at work)


----------



## MrCego (Dec 25, 2016)

Don't Lumia 650 has emergency files, actually?



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## nate0 (Dec 27, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Don't Lumia 650 has emergency files, actually?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it does, they do not appear to be public yet.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## zakarya67 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Emerg. Lumia 930*



nate0 said:


> If it does, they do not appear to be public yet.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Where emergency files from Lumia 930?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 16, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Hzlph (Feb 18, 2017)

Could anyone tell me if the website has older .ffu files anywhere stored? I'm looking for the WP8 stock firmware for the Lumia Icon (also known as the 929, or RM-927) to fix the screen disease of the reddish tint, but can't find it ANYWHERE. if anyone even knows where could I find such files, I'd be very thanked.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 10, 2017)

I see new firmware files for the 950 series.  Any news or insight on that...the revision number is looks older but date is from the last 24 hrs.


----------



## uiqjirka (Mar 10, 2017)

Very old fw.


----------



## djtonka (Mar 10, 2017)

it is pre-release firmware with 10586.0 not even retail with 10586.11


----------



## Nathan-NL (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get the CV NL firmware for the RM-1104?

Or which other firmware to flash?


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

Nathan-NL said:


> Does anyone know where to get the CV NL firmware for the RM-1104?
> 
> Or which other firmware to flash?

Click to collapse



here is CV NL version (is CV version for few countries)
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1104/guid/059X4X7
latest version 01078.00053.16236.35026 - OS 10.0.10586.318

or you can use any firmware from lumiafirmware.com for RM-1104


----------



## Ferrybigger (May 6, 2017)

Cholens said:


> *Hello*
> 
> I have created a tool where you can quickly and easily find or download a firmware of all Lumia models are avaible, also the new 950, 550 and 650.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey 
can u add lumia 535 dual sim RM-1090 and lumia 735 4G USA rom to your site ?
i need it so much
if it's already added give me a link


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> hey
> can u add lumia 535 dual sim RM-1090 and lumia 735 4G USA rom to your site ?
> i need it so much
> if it's already added give me a link

Click to collapse



check product code on phone (059xxxx) if you want software for your phones...


----------



## Ferrybigger (May 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> check product code on phone (059xxxx) if you want software for your phones...

Click to collapse



All of the roms are 059 :|
I want USA rom


----------



## dxdy (May 7, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> All of the roms are 059 :|
> I want USA rom

Click to collapse



i just want say: if your phones is for USA market, then look product code on phone. all Lumia phones have product codes with 059


----------



## anixcool (Jun 3, 2017)

@Cholens captcha Image is not showing so i cant access download links   Please solve it ASAP


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## loki7777 (Jun 9, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> @anixcool
> 
> People have already informed Cholens via his LumiaFirmware Twitter account.

Click to collapse



It is working fine now but you can't download for some reason.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## loki7777 (Jun 9, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> This reason ? http://i.imgur.com/xrZ8Tub.png

Click to collapse



It wasn't there when i posted replay.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## pctlovo (Jul 26, 2017)

The link for the website is down... i can't view the page! Its all blank! I need emergency firmwares!!


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 27, 2017)

Website works for me?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 27, 2017)

same here... all working fine


----------



## Pria.pria (Aug 22, 2017)

*059W864, please!*

Hi!

Could somebody give me fw 059W864, especially ffu file? I was trying to download it from lumiafirmware.com many times but I was not succesful, it does not work, server does not respond (sr.azureedge.net).

Thank you for a help


----------



## dxdy (Aug 22, 2017)

Pria.pria said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could somebody give me fw 059W864, especially ffu file? I was trying to download it from lumiafirmware.com many times but I was not succesful, it does not work, server does not respond (sr.azureedge.net).
> 
> Thank you for a help

Click to collapse



links works fine
not possible to give you direct link because link is generated only for current user

when you open http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/059W864 dont click anything else. 

click only 02074.00000.15234.28007 - OS 8.10.14234.375 






and then FFU file


----------



## Pria.pria (Aug 23, 2017)

dxdy said:


> links works fine
> not possible to give you direct link because link is generated only for current user
> 
> when you open
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 23, 2017)

Work , try with an other PC.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 23, 2017)

Pria.pria said:


> I use Linux Manjaro with Deepin desktop, Opera 47
> 
> When using  Chromium DOES NOT work either

Click to collapse



downloading working fine with Windows 10 PC and Chrome browser... if not work for you then problem is in your OS/browser


----------



## swizzbeats (Oct 22, 2017)

Are there emergency files for Lumia 650? I'm waiting for it almost a year :/


----------



## sheeprine (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi,

I downloaded the firmware for the hd-500 docking station.
It's a dfu file and there is no explanation on how to flash it. Does anyone has a way to do it?

Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Nov 28, 2017)

sheeprine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I downloaded the firmware for the hd-500 docking station.
> It's a dfu file and there is no explanation on how to flash it. Does anyone has a way to do it?
> ...

Click to collapse



my Display Dock automatically upgraded when connected to computer first time... no needed to use this firmware


----------



## cy2u5 (Feb 17, 2018)

The website doesn't work properly. After clicking on a firmware version, on the bottom right corner appears "Retrieve the links please wait..." and then the whole website opens in that corner instead of the download links...


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 17, 2018)

The website works for me.


----------



## cy2u5 (Feb 17, 2018)

The website works but the download links don‘t appear when clicking on the firmware version


----------



## dxdy (Feb 17, 2018)

works fine... maybe is problem in your browser and/or addons for browser


----------



## djtonka (Feb 17, 2018)

It is going to be down anyway...


----------



## Cholens (Feb 17, 2018)

djtonka said:


> It is going to be down anyway...

Click to collapse



There is a DNS problem that is resolved as quickly as possible


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Mar 2, 2018)

why wont the captcha show? cant download the files. darn it


----------



## tester2 (Aug 4, 2018)

dxdy said:


> my Display Dock automatically upgraded when connected to computer first time... no needed to use this firmware

Click to collapse



For what kind of computer with what an OS do you connect this dock?

When I connect this dock to PC with Windows 10 I receive "We couldn't set up your usb device" notification, and nothing happen.
My dock for sure have old firmware because it was sold as very old warehouse off-shelf sale.


----------



## dxdy (Aug 4, 2018)

tester2 said:


> For what kind of computer with what an OS do you connect this dock?
> 
> When I connect this dock to PC with Windows 10 I receive "We couldn't set up your usb device" notification, and nothing happen.
> My dock for sure have old firmware because it was sold as very old warehouse off-shelf sale.

Click to collapse



PC with Windows 10 Pro

only one update DD received since released

but generally, USB errors in most case is related to problem with USB ports or USB hub. try disconnect all USB devices connected to PC, remove any USB extenders or hubs. connect to different USB ports, try different PC (also dont forget to connect power to DD)...


----------



## tester2 (Aug 4, 2018)

I tried connecting it to two USB-C devices: HP 608 Pro and HP Envy x360 - both with USB-C Alternate Mode ( = possible to connect external display on USB-C).
Any other USB devices was connected.
On both devices connecting standalone USB-C->DisplayPort adapter works flawlessly with my monitor.

So I bought HD-500 to use with more dock functionality.

Here is stated that this dock should work with HP 608 Pro. But after connecting I get "We couldn't set up your usb device." message. LED on dock turn white, but DisplayPort not work.
In Device Manager new MS Display Dock device appear.

Contrary on HP Envy x360 after connecting there are same symptoms except that there is not any message.
In Device Manager new MS Display Dock device appear too. Dock LED is white, but DisplayPort didn't show any signal.

I tried also:
1.  unplug dock from PC and select "Connect to a wireless display" in Display settings, but any Miracast device is detected = fail. From information what I have this dock should have wireless display capability. (??)
2. install and run WindowsDeviceRecoveryToolInstaller.exe, but dock wasn't detected to update = fail.

So I have few questions:
- do you know how to check dock firmware version without Lumia phone?
- do you use this dock with any PC and external monitor?

edit: charger and USB-C cable are original, from the box.


----------



## Big Ern (Nov 10, 2018)

Dakii Skaitt said:


> Could anyone tell me if the website has older .ffu files anywhere stored? I'm looking for the WP8 stock firmware for the Lumia Icon (also known as the 929, or RM-927) to fix the screen disease of the reddish tint, but can't find it ANYWHERE. if anyone even knows where could I find such files, I'd be very thanked.

Click to collapse



I know this is quite old now but I finally found the original .ffu files if you still need them. I searched forever because of the same screen issue you had. Using this .ffu completely corrected the problem... it then returned as soon as the phone received the Denim OTA update (I wanted to confirm that it is something with that package).


----------



## x3Michels (Feb 25, 2019)

Emergency files for lumia 535, who know where i can found that files?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 26, 2019)

Try Here https://protobetatest.com/download/lumia-emergency-files/


----------



## Propanium (May 14, 2019)

Big Ern said:


> I know this is quite old now but I finally found the original .ffu files if you still need them. I searched forever because of the same screen issue you had. Using this .ffu completely corrected the problem... it then returned as soon as the phone received the Denim OTA update (I wanted to confirm that it is something with that package).

Click to collapse



Hopefully you'll still see this... I'd be interested in the ffu to fix the screen tint. I have a L930 lying around that I only use time from time for the camera, wouldn't mind going all the way back to bone stock from when I bought it.


----------



## helbert.machareth (Aug 1, 2019)

Propanium said:


> Hopefully you'll still see this... I'd be interested in the ffu to fix the screen tint. I have a L930 lying around that I only use time from time for the camera, wouldn't mind going all the way back to bone stock from when I bought it.

Click to collapse



Também preciso.  I also need.


----------



## elvinco (Aug 7, 2019)

sheeprine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I downloaded the firmware for the hd-500 docking station.
> It's a dfu file and there is no explanation on how to flash it. Does anyone has a way to do it?
> ...

Click to collapse



You need a tool named Munchkin SW Tool. You can get it here https://mega.nz/#!fUkBza7D!t8-nrukZ0T9lroBN_WVnUXqneDFVKr_ULREECuzHaN0 but that DFU file won't work because it's encrypted. I'm looking for the non encrypted DFU file (named munkki_slog1_pd211_anx_forcedalternative_0.12.7) because I need to update a Display Dock but I don't have a lumia 950 phone. If anybody knows where can I find it, would be great


----------



## javiolos (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi,

I am trying to download the firmware for the hd-500 docking station but I can't find it on any website.
in the page lumiafirmware is not available show this message
No emergency files found

Can you tell me where I can download it?

Thank you


----------



## true2you (Feb 3, 2020)

Regarding the display dock DFU file : i wonder if there are ways to decrypt the file ourselves . A couple of searches lead me to decrypting tools but related to iphones... Didn't manage myself 

I had this crazy idea, and lost  hours trying to get  the "gadgets" app on the windows  mobile emulator. Thought maybe the dock could be seen by the emulator to upgrade the firmware through this gadget apps.

First i'm no IT guy
Second i couldn't get the app to install (easy to find the gadgets appx but keeps failing to install while anything else from the store installs within the emulator
Third... I keep hope that i won't have to buy a nokia 950 to update the HD-500 dock firmware


----------



## javiolos (Feb 4, 2020)

where I can download the firmware?


----------



## javiolos (Feb 6, 2020)

???


----------



## javiolos (Feb 10, 2020)

?????


----------



## javiolos (Feb 13, 2020)

????


----------



## javiolos (Feb 20, 2020)

?????

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

Hi,

I am trying to download the firmware for the hd-500 docking station but I can't find it on any website.
in the page lumiafirmware is not available show this message
No emergency files found

Can you tell me where I can download it?

Thank you


----------



## JoachimP (Feb 21, 2020)

Here you are:
https://www.lumiafirmware.com/model/HD-500/hwid/HD-500
Just klick on 04.00.00 and you will get a link to Munkki_Encrypted_slog0_PD0x0210_ANX_ForcedAlternative_4.0.0.RELEASE.dfu. Sorry, I do not know how to apply it, maybe using a Lumia 950 (XL) via Thor2.exe or WPInternals.
Best wishes,
Joachim


----------



## xdaer1 (May 13, 2020)

Hello where can download firmware for rm-1072 with w10 ?


----------



## shvelo (Jan 25, 2021)

Is there any chance to find Windows 10 firmware for Lumia 535? RM-1089 *059W7H4*


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 26, 2021)

No. but look here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...t-10586-107-updated-v5-3-beta6.3527340/unread









						HOWTO: Install Windows 10 for Phones on Non-supported devices (and other hacks)
					

This is only confirmed working for the AT&T Lumia 1520 and may work as is for other phones but also might require tweaks to the XML (see below). It is very possible to brick your phone with this. Your mileage may vary!  From a high level this...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Paleskin (Mar 31, 2021)

i tried to download lumia 520 , but whenever i click the link, nothing happened


----------



## kauslesh (Apr 13, 2021)

I think it's all fake, I wasted my serval days but the download link is not working


----------



## kauslesh (Apr 13, 2021)

I am also facing the same issue


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 12, 2021)

the www.lumiafirmware.com is down.all download link is dead.
 try this site for lumia fw as i do https://support.halabtech.com/index.php?a=downloads&b=folder&id=113527


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 12, 2021)

*or use this site its much better http://cellomania.com/ffu/product_codes/059X7F0.html*


----------



## HelpfulTechWizard (Aug 12, 2021)

kauslesh said:


> I think it's all fake, I wasted my serval days but the download link is not working

Click to collapse



It’s not fake, the downloads links have just gone bad.
It’s been 5 years since it got a update, ofc it’s going to start going to shot for functionality


----------



## AnonymousWebHacker (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello everyone.

Microsoft Lumia 650 from Cricket, I can't use it in my country. If I change the ROM for an unlook, would it work for me?

On the site what would be the rom without operator?


----------

